# what is the white stuff floating in my wines?



## buffalofrenchy (Jun 21, 2014)

I am looking for someone who has seen this white stuff before and could identify it. I noticed this so far in two different wines: dragon's blood and this white grape peach wine. I have not seen it in my kits wine but I didn't use clear bottles for any of the kits that I have made so perhaps I just can't see it. This white stuff is actually faint. You need good lighting and angle to see it. It looks like a cloud of smoke developping as you move the bottle...

Any idea? could it be simply that I tend to rush these wines? 4 weeks for drangon's blood and 6 weeks for this one hence some lees still appear - compared to my kit wines which I usually do in about 13 weeks? Do I simply think too much about it?

No foul odor nor taste with either wines.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 21, 2014)

Leftover sediment. Probably sparkolloid residue, if that's what you used. A little sediment is not considered a flaw in home made wines. Filtering will remove this in the future. or waiting longer for it to fall out.


----------



## buffalofrenchy (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes I used sparkolloid. Thanks for the feedback and glad to hear I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## salcoco (Jun 22, 2014)

it maybe dead yeast as well. I would wait a little longer on your next batches and make sure everything has settled out. sometimes filtering may be necessary.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 22, 2014)

Agree with the others but also wanted to say excellent job of photographing the issue! Well done.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yep, I've got some of those. Premature bottling syndrome.


----------



## manvsvine (Jun 23, 2014)

What so2 did you use?
How old are the wines?

Lab spoilage looks a bit like that .


----------



## buffalofrenchy (Jun 23, 2014)

Not sure what you mean by what SO2 i used? 
Wine is young. Been in bottle for a month.


----------



## manvsvine (Jul 5, 2014)

It's probably yeast lees from bottling to early then.

If it was older and no so2 was added , it could be lab bacterial spoilage .


----------



## GeoS (Jul 9, 2014)

I see that in the carboy when I use sparkaloid. When I bottle I only put the racking cane down 1/2 way and slowly inch it down as it empties to avoid picking up the sediment. Try filtering before bottling. I think its just sediment from the sparkaloid.


----------



## GeoS (Jul 9, 2014)

Manvsvine, how do you add SO2, I have never heard about that. SO2 is sulfur dioxide and has that rotten egg smell.


----------



## bakervinyard (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't know if this in the right post however, I have a white film on the top of my kit wine. I've been bulk ageing for a couple of months. I had added a grape pack of merlot grapes I had in the freezer from last fall into the primary. I made 2 kits the same no film on the second one. Any thoughts ? Bakervinyard


----------



## buffalofrenchy (Jul 15, 2014)

You should post a picture


----------



## jojabri (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd agree, that looks like what I call "Sparkolloid Fluff". I see that a lot on my rushed wines. In fact, I'm considering going to superkleer once I've used up all my Sparkolloid.


----------



## GeoS (Jul 16, 2014)

Bakervinyard, if you can, post a picture. 
Not sure when you added the grape pack. Was it pre ferment? What does the white film look like?


----------



## bakervinyard (Jul 17, 2014)

GeoS said:


> Bakervinyard, if you can, post a picture.
> Not sure when you added the grape pack. Was it pre ferment? What does the white film look like?



Not sure if I can post a picture just got an I-Phone and still learning how to use it, Lol. The grape pack was added pre-ferment. The white film is almost like a thick paste like consistaince. I gently poured some bottled water to the carboy and was able to float most of it out, I then used a clean paper towel with sanitizer and cleaned the inside neck of the carboy.I checked with my LHBS and they said its not a big problem. Bakervinyard


----------



## manvsvine (Jul 17, 2014)

GeoS said:


> Manvsvine, how do you add SO2, I have never heard about that. SO2 is sulfur dioxide and has that rotten egg smell.



no you are thinking of h2s , hydrogen sulfide , which you get when you don't feed your yeast 

I am talking about sulphur dioxide , which you add as potassium metabisulfite or campden tablets .

its the main preservative of winemakers .


----------



## GeoS (Jul 18, 2014)

Your right, my bad.


----------



## GeoS (Jul 18, 2014)

bakervinyard said:


> Not sure if I can post a picture just got an I-Phone and still learning how to use it, Lol. The grape pack was added pre-ferment. The white film is almost like a thick paste like consistaince. I gently poured some bottled water to the carboy and was able to float most of it out, I then used a clean paper towel with sanitizer and cleaned the inside neck of the carboy.I checked with my LHBS and they said its not a big problem. Bakervinyard



I have never seen that before!


----------



## GeoS (Jul 18, 2014)

What did they say the thick film was?


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jul 18, 2014)

bakervinyard said:


> Not sure if I can post a picture just got an I-Phone and still learning how to use it, Lol. Bakervinyard



I know this is kind of off topic but I wanted to pass on my iPhone pic posting technique. I have a free Photobucket online account and the app on my phone so I can load them directly from my phone. Photo bucket will 'host' the pictures with a direct link you can then copy and add to your post by clicking on the little picture icon. I then go to my online account and add text to the pictures. I was using my regular camera, importing into Photoshop then resizing and adding text. Then uploading those to Photobucket for publishing. VERY time consuming. 
Here is the thread I posted several pics on last night: 

*Pinot Blanc thread*

I used Isinglass on this kit since it was supplied but after 4 weeks it didn't do the job, so I hit it with some Sparklolloid. I also filtered it using my AIO with a filter at bottling. Shines like the sun now.


----------



## bakervinyard (Jul 18, 2014)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What did they say the thick film was? 

The LHBS called it a "wine flower" Never heard of it before but it looks better and smells way better. Going to taste it Monday night and possibly bottle it also.

Lori, Thanks I'll try and see if I can do that. If not I'll ask my kids how to upload pictures to the forum. Lol, Bakervinyard


----------



## bakervinyard (Jul 18, 2014)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What did they say the thick film was? 

The LHBS called it a "wine flower" Never heard of it before but it looks better and smells way better. Going to taste it Monday night and possibly bottle it also.

Lori, Thanks I'll try and see if I can do that. If not I'll ask my kids how to upload pictures to the forum. Lol, Bakervinyard


----------



## GeoS (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks. I have never heard of a wine flower either. I'll have to do some research on that. 

Curiosity is the cure to boredom. But it also kills cats!


----------



## salcoco (Jul 19, 2014)

Wine flower is actually referred to as "flowers of wine" Google this and it should yield quite a few hits. but basically it is a bacterial contamination usually the result of not enough SO2 and a high Ph. it consumes the alcohol in the wine starting at the top and then descending. Racking from the bottom removes the film and hitting it with a double dose of SO2 should also help. Although you have racked the wine it can start again if SO2 not added and ph not adjusted. consume the wine early. it is not good for any period of aging.


----------



## bakervinyard (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks, Salcoco I'll check the ph tomorrow and add some so2. Oh yeah, about the consuming it early not a problem in my house. Bakervinyard


----------

